# !&#x1f603;! WHATS BITING?



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

What's biting?
I haven't seen any report on PB, NAVARRE, FT PICKENS, BOB SYKES, OR 3MB for several days. Is anyone hitting those spots?
I'm coming down in a few days to celebrate my bday. I'm sure I'll enjoy being down there, but putting some fish in the cooler will be ICING ON THE 🎂!😃


----------

